# One bow tune with two different arrows?



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't think you could have it shooting both spot on at the same time. I would guess you would have to retune but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

As much as some people cry bloody murder over spine and all that, yes, it can be done. You should stay with your primary arrow or that comparable.

As have twice taken my 3D bow hunting and successfully. My arrow then was a CX200 with 90 gr tip and insert, 314 grs total. My hunting arrow was a CX300, longer, 100 gr bh and insert, 380 grs total.

Testing at the shop, I have used one arrow of 400 spine and used a 90 gr tip through inserts up to 125 grs. Accuracy at 20 yards was pin point dead on. No tuning. I did have to adjust the sight for elevation, not windage. Arrows used, Harvest Time HT3s and CXL 250 SSs.

At one time I used to carry 3 different arrows with me when shooting club time 3Ds. My primary arrow and 2 odd balls arrows and one had feathers. That I knew how they shot I'd use them for the right distance. Drove my buddies nuts


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

I am shooting some axis 400 that I like for hunting but on the 3d course I'm thinking I might need to go lighter just to help makeup for yardage. Wondering actually how much the lighter arrow will really make a difference. I guess I really should. Bronco first see what I got my pure has ibo of 330 so at 29" draw with 385gr arrow wondering my speed.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Correction. I went back read my notes. The lightest point was a 80 gr glue-in and the heaviest was a 144 gr screw-in. Total spread of point weight was 111 grs.

Speed; You know the given IBO of the bow. Use the speed adjustment below and you will be close.
2 fps / 1 # of Draw Weight
10 fps / 1" of Draw Length
1 fps / 3 grains of arrow weight
1 fps / 3 grains of weight on the string


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes it can be done. I have done this very thing. I have my Hoyt Alpha Burner setup with 28" 400 spine Easton Flatline DOA hunting arrows with 145 grain total point weight (125 grain point, 20 gr insert). With this arrow setup, target sight and stabs I scored a 297 outdoor International Round which happens to be right at my personal best so this bow is setup right for me. Then I grabbed my 28" 400 spine 2412 X7 Easton aluminum arrows with 155 grain total weight points (without changing anything on the bow other than sight adjustments... but the tune did paper tune very well) and scored a 299 Vegas Round which is one point off my personal best. All this with a hunting/speed bow in target dress. So shooting different sets of arrows from one setup can be done successfully, but I have to say that is the exception not the norm.


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

it depends on what u call having ur bow in tune ????


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

bfelver said:


> it depends on what u call having ur bow in tune ????


If a bow is actually "in tune" your changes should be with the arrow setup and sight adjustments.


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

Two dovetailed sights zeroed for each type of arrow and you should be more than fine.

I run a dovetailed SH Hoggit with X weaves ( mid dia) and a SH Hogfather with Victory Nano's and it works very well on one bow. Slight differences in POI simply due to arrow diameter and weight difference.

Another bow is set up for X weave and Carbon Ones with a Hoggit/DS advantage combo, DS mounting block fits the SH dovetail.

D*


----------



## gtyler1016 (Jan 28, 2012)

I shoot a bowtech invasion and I shoot a Easton Axis FMJ for hunting and an Easton Fatboy both are a 400 spine and all i have to adjust for is elevation. I have a Hogg Father single pin and just have to swap sight tapes out and I'm ready to go!


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes. I shoot triple Xs, and ACGs without changing a thing. Oddly enough the impact point and elevation at 20 yards is identical..


----------

